# Sterling TR7 vs. East Cape Lostmen



## JsimpTampaFl3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just want to know some of the pros and cons of both from your guys opinions. 

Thanks guys


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

What is your intended use?


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Sterling will ride better and be faster but won't go as skinny.


----------



## JsimpTampaFl3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sight fishin. I have a sterling tr7 right now but I have always really like the way the lostmen was put together. I live in tampa bay and fish mostly there. Mostly reds snook and trout and occasionally on fly


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Kind of 2 different style of boats. I've been in both but have never poled a TR7. 

- Lostman floats as shallow as you will ever need it to and poles very well too. It has a lot of storage and is very stable to fish from. The only downside I have found on a lostman is that it is a VERY wet riding boat when it gets in any kind of chop, even with the spray rails. Also no hull slap on the lostman.

The TR7 is built to run super skinny (which it does very well) but is not a speed demon by any means. It can handle a chop decent or at least better than a lostman. It floats pretty shallow and will get you to where you want to go ( I would say its not quite as shallow as a lostman, but close). It is a very stable boat to fish off of and isn't tippy.

I guess its all in what your looking for and what you intend to do w/ the boat. Hope this helps !


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

The lostman will be very dry with tabs and a jack plate. Been in some decent chop and not a drop of water on us! I love the lostman, wish I could afford one, but it's my buddy's.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

I own a Lostmen and have operated a friends TR7on several occasions. His TR7 has a 70 Merc my Lostmen a 50 Honda. I beat his top end speed by 7 mph. Lostmen poles easier. Is just as skinny and is lighter. I ran an original Silver King for manny years and thought I would never be able to come close to finding a better all round flats/backcountry boat. I have to say that if given the choice between the Silver King, TR7 or Lostmen I would pick the Lostmen.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you buying new or used? Have you wet tested both? Get the one you like. Both are top tier skiffs. Everyone here would be proud to own either one. 

If it was me I would go with East Cape just because how they operate and build to order.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Another vote for the lostman. Tons of storage and an all around great fishing platform.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> The lostman will be very dry with tabs and a jack plate.  Been in some decent chop and not a drop of water on us!  I love the lostman, wish I could afford one, but it's my buddy's.


Been in a lostman with tabs. Jack plate and no jack plate. spray rails and no spray rails... and guess what ? I've been wet in every single one ! Please tell me I don't know how to run a boat next.. LOL !!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, thought I was allowed to have my opinion?

I spoke exactly about my experience. Not once did I say anything about you!

Dry, dry and dry everytime i've been in the lostman!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > The lostman will be very dry with tabs and a jack plate.  Been in some decent chop and not a drop of water on us!  I love the lostman, wish I could afford one, but it's my buddy's.
> 
> 
> Been in a lostman with tabs. Jack plate and no jack plate. spray rails and no spray rails... and guess what ? I've been wet in every single one ! Please tell me I don't know how to run a boat next.. LOL !!



If I'm at cruise an it's nasty I slow down...I'd love to fish with ya sometime. My Lostmen is in rigging and I'd be more than happy to go with ya...


----------



## JsimpTampaFl3 (Jun 13, 2011)

hey thanks guys for your input i really appreciate it. I just wanted to get some other opinions on the two boats. anybody own a Sterling TR7. the only thing about mine is that the center console is so big and i dont even use the livewell. could i get it taken out?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Sterling TR7

I work on one for a client and run/fish it sometimes and it doesn't do anything good other than run shallow, with a 90hp 2s 34mph is top speed, it poles okay, but other than that it's a pig.  

Slow, wet, heavy, 

Never been on a lostmen.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > > The lostman will be very dry with tabs and a jack plate.  Been in some decent chop and not a drop of water on us!  I love the lostman, wish I could afford one, but it's my buddy's.
> >
> >
> > Been in a lostman with tabs. Jack plate and no jack plate. spray rails and no spray rails... and guess what ? I've been wet in every single one ! Please tell me I don't know how to run a boat next.. LOL !!
> ...


Thank you kindly for the offer, but I'll pass.


----------



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

> > > > The lostman will be very dry with tabs and a jack plate.  Been in some decent chop and not a drop of water on us!  I love the lostman, wish I could afford one, but it's my buddy's.
> > >
> > >
> > > Been in a lostman with tabs. Jack plate and no jack plate. spray rails and no spray rails... and guess what ? I've been wet in every single one ! Please tell me I don't know how to run a boat next.. LOL !!
> ...


LOL. Not sure if it is arrogance or something else, but turning down an offer to run and fish with one of the owners of ECC doesn't seem like a good life decision. Especially when Kevin is such a good guy. To each his own, I suppose. 

Kev, can I take his spot?


----------



## junglerules (Sep 14, 2011)

Since you're passing on a trip with Kevin I guess you really weren't interested in the Lostman in the first place. You're missing out - they're a great company and build great boats.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys and my offer was real. I love to fish and realize every boat is a compromise but the Lostmen can take a chop if you handle "her" properly...

I got wet in a See Vee too 
Tight lines and my offer is open to anybody for that matter as well.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

You make a fine boat sir and should be proud. In my opinion you are building one of the few top tier skiffs in today's market.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Since you're passing on a trip with Kevin I guess you really weren't interested in the Lostman in the first place. You're missing out - they're a great company and build great boats.


Not sure if he was the one looking for one. 

I have never had the opportunity to work or run any ECC skiff. I have only crawled through one once, I need to come take a tour of the factory and get more familiar with them as I am always recommending boats to clients.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Since you're passing on a trip with Kevin I guess you really weren't interested in the Lostman in the first place. You're missing out - they're a great company and build great boats.


Never once did I say anything bad about their boats. They have a pretty solid line up of boats that rivals some of the top manufacturers in the small skiff industry. In fact, I love every single thing about the lostman except the way it rides. It is a nice skiff, but in it's class there are other boats that can do the job better. Just my opinion. Also, my pass on the "free trip" should open up a spot for all you ECC fanboys


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > Since you're passing on a trip with Kevin I guess you really weren't interested in the Lostman in the first place. You're missing out - they're a great company and build great boats.
> 
> 
> Never once did I say anything bad about their boats. They have a pretty solid line up of boats that rivals some of the top manufacturers in the small skiff industry. In fact, I love every single thing about the lostman except the way it rides. It is a nice skiff, but in it's class there are other boats that can do the job better.  Just my opinion.  Also, my pass on the "free trip" should open up a spot for all you ECC fanboys


Your opinion is noted ;D


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

"Please tell me I don't know how to run a boat"

Well, maybe not a Lostmen, IMHO


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> "Please tell me I don't know how to run a boat"
> 
> Well, maybe not a Lostmen, IMHO


 [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

I've ridden on a couple Lostmen, and never got wet once. The chop was 1' or less though, but the owners did show me how to run and not get wet if the chop did pick up some. Depending on the conditions you can get wet in any boat...

If you're considering a Lostmen definitely ride and pole one...you'll be impressed.


----------

